# 3 Vallees - best resorts?



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Val Thorens is the highest in the 3 valleys (maybe the highest resort in Europe?) so has the best snow right out the door. It's above the tree line so the views are amazing. Meribel and Courchevel and nestled down in the trees and are indeed posh (fur coats, ferraris etc.) where Val Thorens is noticeably cheaper and more fun for my tastes. There is good apres in all the towns. I forget the name but there is a big apres bar on the hill in VT with an easy run back to the town. My buddies and I have a rule that you have to ride it switch after several shots of Jagermeister and a few pints of pilsner. As far as terrain goes theres loads in all 3 resorts, its a really big area. VT definitely has more open, alpine 'big mountain' posssibilities. Meribel is great for stormy days in the trees. I don't have so much experience of Courchevel but I think it has a bit of both. Maybe get a guide as there's lots of amazing back bowls that don't require a lot of hiking but as is often the case in France there are some nature reserve areas where ski patrol will cut your pass if you are caught in there without a guide. You can totally ride from one resort to the next and cover a lot of ground in a day. Its not clear on the map but there are long flat spots to get between resorts so stay waxed. Also keep an eye on the time. The taxi companies make a lot of money from people who don't make the last lift back over to the valley they are staying in, its a long way around by road. Last time I was there VT had a good park with a really big but nice double sided hip at the bottom. 

More info here:








Riders' Resort Guide - Val Thorens, France


Top Of The World




whitelines.com


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

Hello,
I have spent a week most years in Courchevel for the past 12 years. I also stayed one week in Val Thorens. 
However take my word with a pinch of salt. I am not too big on apres ski as I prefer to stay home on warm cheese meal and wine. 
There is actually 5 resorts: Courchevel, Meribel, Les Menuires, Val Thorens and at the far end a small one, Orelles. 
Courchevel is at least 4 villages, La Tania, 1550 (also called Courchevel Village), 1650 and 1850. 
The real posh and expensive place is 1850. This is from where you will link to Meribel. 
Val Thorens is more axed towards younger guys with lots of bar and club. In most place they'll speak english before they speak french.
From what I understand Meribel and Les Menuires are more family oriented and maybe more budget friendly than Courchevel lesser villages. 
Orelles is just way down the valley, do not stay there. 
In term of ride, going from Courchevel to Val Thorens or even Orelles is doable in a day for most at least intermediate riders. 
Val Thorens starts at 2400 so little trees there. runs are mostly really wide. There is a park. 
I dont like Meribel as much as this is in the middle and get a fair amount of sun so the bottom part is just a mess in term of snow and messy skiers everywhere. I dont know the rest of the resort as much as the other. 
I now mostly ride in Courchevel as I know the good tree spots and also my wife is not that quick and not keen on Meribel at all. Courchevel is a good place to get in and out of trees. 
Also having a meal and drink for lunch in Courchevel is not as bad as you could imagine. There is a great restaurant facing the sun, music and yes you cpuld pay for the truffle pizza at 150euros but if you sit in the "bar" area you can get a burger for 20 and share a bottle of wine for 30. Good place to see the folklore and the xxxxx thousand euros bottles of champagne. There are not many options to get a cheaper sandwich tough as you ll find mostly restaurant in Courchevel.
In the other resorts, you can easily find small food shop. 
I have a friend in Courchevel so I do not pay for accomodation but if I had to I would still pick Courchevel (excluding 1850). 
Depending what you want for apres, Val Thorens might be the place. 
But Meribel or les Menuires are placed in the center so easier to visit everywhere without rushing. 

Sorry if this is all over the place, hard to re-read everything on the phone.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Is 3V the only European area available on your Epic Pass? It's a huge and varied area but if you're interested in having a party La Folie Douce is fun by French standards but nobody does apres like the Austrians.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> Is 3V the only European area available on your Epic Pass? It's a huge and varied area but if you're interested in having a party La Folie Douce is fun by French standards but nobody does apres like the Austrians.


These are the options: https://www.epicpass.com/info/europe-is-epic.aspx

I do agree with you that apres in Austria is the best.

Arlberg (St Anton specifically) would be cool but you only get 3 days included and requires you to book accom at certain places.. which I bet are $$$.
Given it'd be a weeks flight over from US, I don't want to waste time travelling between resorts.

I would most likely be looking at 4-5 days in 3 vallees and then a day at La Grave which is very much on my bucket list.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

LeDe said:


> Hello,
> I have spent a week most years in Courchevel for the past 12 years. I also stayed one week in Val Thorens.
> However take my word with a pinch of salt. I am not too big on apres ski as I prefer to stay home on warm cheese meal and wine.
> There is actually 5 resorts: Courchevel, Meribel, Les Menuires, Val Thorens and at the far end a small one, Orelles.
> ...


Appreciate all the info, thanks  

FWIW I'm not interested in park... I chase powder/sidecountry/freeride... and apres, given Europe does apres better than NA


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Kevington said:


> Val Thorens is the highest in the 3 valleys (maybe the highest resort in Europe?) so has the best snow right out the door. It's above the tree line so the views are amazing. Meribel and Courchevel and nestled down in the trees and are indeed posh (fur coats, ferraris etc.) where Val Thorens is noticeably cheaper and more fun for my tastes. There is good apres in all the towns. I forget the name but there is a big apres bar on the hill in VT with an easy run back to the town. My buddies and I have a rule that you have to ride it switch after several shots of Jagermeister and a few pints of pilsner. As far as terrain goes theres loads in all 3 resorts, its a really big area. VT definitely has more open, alpine 'big mountain' posssibilities. Meribel is great for stormy days in the trees. I don't have so much experience of Courchevel but I think it has a bit of both. Maybe get a guide as there's lots of amazing back bowls that don't require a lot of hiking but as is often the case in France there are some nature reserve areas where ski patrol will cut your pass if you are caught in there without a guide. You can totally ride from one resort to the next and cover a lot of ground in a day. Its not clear on the map but there are long flat spots to get between resorts so stay waxed. Also keep an eye on the time. The taxi companies make a lot of money from people who don't make the last lift back over to the valley they are staying in, its a long way around by road. Last time I was there VT had a good park with a really big but nice double sided hip at the bottom.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> ...


Nice mate, yeah I think I like the look at VT the most, I like the sound of higher altitude/big mountain/bowls and the scene to be a tad less posh. Cheers for the info


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

yogibear18 said:


> I would most likely be looking at 4-5 days in 3 vallees and then a day at La Grave which is very much on my bucket list.


This sounds like an excellent plan.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Snow Hound said:


> This sounds like an excellent plan.


It does.

As such, I've booked it


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

yogibear18 said:


> It does.
> 
> As such, I've booked it


You got pretty good insight, Go for VT to stay, from there You can do a quick run for Orelle and Les Meniures, which is already together with VT good for a one day round trip. Ride down to Orelle is pretty sweet for a sunset. Then You can do day trip to Courchevale through Meribel. Its lots of freeride side to regular slopes. This is fantastic in French Alps, there is so much space You can do freeride in pow from top to bottom almost every lift. Best party in VT is def La Folie Douce. You can also try to make Val d'Isere or Alpe dHuez if You are mobile, its definitely worth it! For me Val d'Isere was even better than VT, but that might be subjective to me. The main difference between Austrian and French apres is the music!


----------



## Staff_Sav (Jan 5, 2016)

i Haven’t been to Val T for a few years but I remember it being a lot of fun. I went the week before Xmas and we were getting what seemed to be at least a foot of fresh snow every night, and blue skies every day. Probably the best conditions I’ve ever had.

I’m doing 3 months in Alpe D’Huez this year, and also very keen on going to La Grave as it’s only down the road from me. when you heading over? Could split the cost of a guide?


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Staff_Sav said:


> i Haven’t been to Val T for a few years but I remember it being a lot of fun. I went the week before Xmas and we were getting what seemed to be at least a foot of fresh snow every night, and blue skies every day. Probably the best conditions I’ve ever had.
> 
> I’m doing 3 months in Alpe D’Huez this year, and also very keen on going to La Grave as it’s only down the road from me. when you heading over? Could split the cost of a guide?


La Grave would be 5th or 6th of Feb.

DM me if interested.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

lukasls said:


> You got pretty good insight, Go for VT to stay, from there You can do a quick run for Orelle and Les Meniures, which is already together with VT good for a one day round trip. Ride down to Orelle is pretty sweet for a sunset. Then You can do day trip to Courchevale through Meribel. Its lots of freeride side to regular slopes. This is fantastic in French Alps, there is so much space You can do freeride in pow from top to bottom almost every lift. Best party in VT is def La Folie Douce. You can also try to make Val d'Isere or Alpe dHuez if You are mobile, its definitely worth it! For me Val d'Isere was even better than VT, but that might be subjective to me. The main difference between Austrian and French apres is the music!


Sounds good  

Because it'd only be a week trip, and I have 3 vallees already on the pass, I'm not mobile enough to go to Val D'Isere or Huez. I've definitely heard that VdI is the best apres resort in France, but it sounds like VT will be excellent too and already paid for.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been to all of them also as well as Austria.

I would go and stay in Meribel Mottaret for access to the whole area or Val Thorens for the fun in France. St Anton austria was a more interesting town overall with just as much terrain available. We got a flat about 1 km from the Galzigbaun Gondola that would sleep like 6 people for about $100/night.... We got a room in Meribel for 4 days at $600 total.... Le Follie Douce was a lot of fun but we had a massive private party there with a good band/dj and sexy hostesses/hosts/bartenders....

Also, for accessibility, Courchevel to Val Thorens would probably have to be your chore for the day. It is a big expanse to cover, especially if it is a low snow cover year. Meribel to Courchevel is a quick shot, Meribel to Val Thorens is pretty quick too but plan on lunch in Val Thorens then turn back around to Meribel.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

I would say if your plan is to have easy access to all 3 valleys and to be able to make the decision in the morning about which resort you're going to be boarding in for the day, then Meribel/Mottaret is the best bet, as it's the middle valley and allows easier transit. Relatively quick to both VT and Courchevel, or stay in Meribel valley. Courchevel to VT (especially high up on the far side) is a massive trek and on some days (depending on lift closures) you may not be able to do it (and vice versa).

If it's more important to have the best apres, then VT definitely has the most going on, though you can find apres anywhere to be fair. There are a number of Folie Douces to enjoy around the Valleys too (but you lose some afternoon riding as the party starts at around 2 and goes on until about 5, unless times have changed in the last year).

Meribel is full of catered chalets so lots of middle class, especially English people, though students too. VT is a big mix but the students/party definitely focus around there. Courchevel is lovely, and the snow was unreal the week we were there last year, but can be super expensive, as all the Russian Oligarchs/rich people go there. Though as a poster above mentioned, that may just be 1850, and we may just have been unlucky to land up for lunch in the spot we did...crazy expensive.

I'll be back in March this year, staying in Meribel again, looking forward to it. It's the largest linked resort in the world, so many options!


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

karansaraf said:


> I'll be back in March this year, staying in Meribel again, looking forward to it. It's the largest linked resort in the world, so many options!


Your writing is so smooth You can start writing best trip advisor reviews . Not sure if You have visited yet, but recommend to visit Val d'Isere/Tignes/ Together with Les Ars and La Plagne being just 40 min drive up the valley its also big and lots of fun.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Yeah I think from next year, my yearly week-long trip with friends will be somewhere other than 3 Valleys. Val d’Isere/Tignes is definitely high up on the list, though we don’t do driving on our trips, and we’re also going to consider Morzine/Avoriaz and places like d’Huez!

I’ve already been to Avoriaz this season and have 2 weeks in Fernie, Canada coming up later this month on instruction camps!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

karansaraf said:


> Yeah I think from next year, my yearly week-long trip with friends will be somewhere other than 3 Valleys. Val d’Isere/Tignes is definitely high up on the list, though we don’t do driving on our trips, and we’re also going to consider Morzine/Avoriaz and places like d’Huez!
> 
> I’ve already been to Avoriaz this season and have 2 weeks in Fernie, Canada coming up later this month on instruction camps!


I really like Avoriaz and the linked areas around it - Morgins on the Swiss side is where it all began for me.

Don't get stuck on France though, Austria, Switzerland and Italy are amazing too with very different vibes and can be good value. Each in their own way are better than France. I can't see myself going there again for a while unless something specific pops up.


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Would love to try a few more places for sure. France logistically is very easy for us though. Switzerland seems to be ridiculously expensive though; would love to check out Austria and Italy (especially Dolomites area). The attraction of the big linked areas however are the options you have each day in the event that one area doesn’t have good snow or the lifts are closed because of weather. Is there anything comparable in the other countries?


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

karansaraf said:


> Would love to try a few more places for sure. France logistically is very easy for us though. Switzerland seems to be ridiculously expensive though; would love to check out Austria and Italy (especially Dolomites area). The attraction of the big linked areas however are the options you have each day in the event that one area doesn’t have good snow or the lifts are closed because of weather. Is there anything comparable in the other countries?


Of course it is, Verbier in Swiss and Val Gardena/Sella Ronda in Italy, the biggest carousel in Europe if not in the whole world, just came back yesterday, not a lot of pow as last dump was after Xmas but tons of riding. Check out Lech, Zuers, St. Anton in Arlberg, Austria. Not sure about others.
Anyway, the top for me starts with Val, Val d'Isere, Val Thorens and Val Gardena, Sella Ronda.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

karansaraf said:


> Would love to try a few more places for sure. France logistically is very easy for us though. Switzerland seems to be ridiculously expensive though; would love to check out Austria and Italy (especially Dolomites area). The attraction of the big linked areas however are the options you have each day in the event that one area doesn’t have good snow or the lifts are closed because of weather. Is there anything comparable in the other countries?


Logistically easy? Where are you based? If UK Austria is just as easy to get to and will often have shorter transfers. There's some great areas that will have both a glacier and trees available if the weather dictates.

Our first trip to Austria was a few years ago, we went to Mayrhofen, it was amazing - probably the best boys trip ever. So much snow (Austria gets a bit more on average). We had one proper bluebird day and having looked at the forecast the day before we caught the bus up to the Glacier at Hintertux. Some people shirk at the thought of a bus (having used the busses around Chamonix I can't really blame them) but everything in Austria seems so easy and well organised it was like a little mini adventure within a holiday. So much fun.

We went to St Anton last season which was great. Prices up there with France though. All time partying and a fantastic lift system - maybe it's the germanic influence but Austria just seems so well organised compared to France.

Mayrhofen was front runner for this year (we hardly ever go to the same place twice so that says something) then Sölden (worth checking out - 2 glaciers and tree riding all lift accessible with Obergurgl a bus ride away if you really need it). A few guys dropped out so we decided to get all civilised and have a nice change of pace - we're off to the dolomites, staying in Selva Val Gardena on the Sella Ronda. We already had early flights to Innsbruck booked so we're hiring a car and are going to check out a little local area just south of Innsbruck on the way down. 

I took my family to Cortina d'Ampezzo a couple of years back and properly fell in love with riding in Italy - Courmeyer and Cervinia were just foreplay prior to that. The area is just stunning, even by alpine standards, the hospitality warm and the food is pretty much indescribable. I wouldn't recommend Cortina if you want a giant lift accessible area but if you don't mind a bus and maybe a horse drawn tow there's some amazing adventures to be had.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Ha @lukasls we cross posted. Great minds think alike eh? We're off to Selva in a few weeks do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Mountain Surfer (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks for the tips! Keep hearing about Mayrhofen and St Anton whenever people talk about Austria. Regarding glacier riding - I've never done it or seen people do it so pardon my ignorance, but is it just like riding on regular slopes? I've always assumed it would be quite icy and not fun to ski/ride on, but perhaps I'm just completely mistaken?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

karansaraf said:


> Thanks for the tips! Keep hearing about Mayrhofen and St Anton whenever people talk about Austria. Regarding glacier riding - I've never done it or seen people do it so pardon my ignorance, but is it just like riding on regular slopes? I've always assumed it would be quite icy and not fun to ski/ride on, but perhaps I'm just completely mistaken?


When there's fresh snow it's just like anywhere else, early or late season or in a poor snow year at least you're guaranteed something to ride. It's literally like being on top of the world. There isn't one in VT? Bouchet I'm sure?

Edit* It's normally recommended that you stick to the marked runs on a glacier, or hire a guide as crevasses can be hidden , especially if it's just snowed.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Ha @lukasls we cross posted. Great minds think alike eh? We're off to Selva in a few weeks do you have any recommendations?


Hah! True! Great snow shred minds!  What recommendations are You looking for? Been there 5 times and still keep coming back. It is so sick I did not do Cortina yet!  feel a bit ashamed to admit it but its true, even this year I had an option to go for the last day to see Cortina but I had no recon so I stayed for yet another blue bird day at Sella Ronda


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

lukasls said:


> Hah! True! Great snow shred minds!  What recommendations are You looking for? Been there 5 times and still keep coming back. It is so sick I did not do Cortina yet!  feel a bit ashamed to admit it but its true, even this year I had an option to go for the last day to see Cortina but I had no recon so I stayed for yet another blue bird day at Sella Ronda


We're actually staying Selva so best apres bars (we know it's going to be pretty chilled) and restaurants for the evenings? Any Rifugios for lunch that are not to be missed? We're planning on doing the circuit in both directions but is Marmolada worth a visit on its own?

Any really flat runs that are to be avoided? I found one near Meribel that pissed me off so much I don't think I'll ever forgive the 3Vs.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> We're actually staying Selva so best apres bars (we know it's going to be pretty chilled) and restaurants for the evenings? Any Rifugios for lunch that are not to be missed? We're planning on doing the circuit in both directions but is Marmolada worth a visit on its own?
> 
> Any really flat runs that are to be avoided? I found one near Meribel that pissed me off so much I don't think I'll ever forgive the 3Vs.


Ok so for Flats, there is quite a few, not many boarders in general, mostly skiers

the one going to the base cable car to Marmolada after last chair up,
going orange way from Piz Sella towards Plan de Gralba, after chairlift 54
lower section approaching Colfosco after taking Dantercepies from Selva up
orange way down to Plan Frataces last section of red going through the tunnel
green way watch the blue towards arabba and first section of red track after taking lift 23 on the way to Corvara
Rifugios:

whichever way You go, if You stay in Selva, Sunset at Dantercepies then after ride down to rifugio Panorama, what I love in Italy is that they do not rush You of the pistes, You can stay with your headlight as much as You want, I remember I was doing a night ride down once to Selva from that spot
the best in Sella Ronda for me- Rif Col Pradat on top of Colfosco going either way, but they get the best sun in the morning, right after You start your orange way this is the first excursion off the main path for a quick bombardino or morning coffee
Rifugio at Passo Campolongo, amazing view over Alta Badia
I also like the one going blue flat piste towards base station of Marmolada cable bar, its on the left in the woods, You need to be careful not to miss it as it in by the flat section
Rif Cherz or Pralongia in Alta Badia is also cozy tiroler style with local fancy cusine
Apres ski,
honestly I did not do much of apres over there as I wanted to enjoy fresh groomed tracks every morning, I was doing quite a few shoots during the day though, there is Irish pub by main street also one apres after You ride down Sasslong black piste to Selva doing green way but again, for me it was better to go further and enjoy sunset at the top of Dantercepies and then rifugio Panorama
Slopes,

Going down from Rif Col Pradat
Going down from Dantercepies, orange way
black one lift 20 towards vallon, beautiful view and generally essence of Dolomites for me, besides main peaks around
blacks from Ponte Vescovo in Arabba
the longest run from Seceda to St Christina
Marmolada You need to consider 2 hours at least total excursion off and back to Sella Ronda, go there in the morning when not doing the whole round for best groomers and shortest waiting lines, view from the top is something special, I do not know why but whole Sella massive in the winter reminds me of Tiramisu, they should do some branding around that as Tiramisu is so famous in Italy.
Restaurants,
- pizzeria sun valley, groumet aplenroyal, pizzeria l'ciamin and old italian style Rino

Enjoy and share your experience after the trip please!


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

@yogibear18 Forgot to mention, unfortunately, if You go to VT, especially around apres and You have nice shiny 2020 or 2019 high end equipment, it might be stolen, so watch it its your own pricey piece.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

lukasls said:


> @yogibear18 Forgot to mention, unfortunately, if You go to VT, especially around apres and You have nice shiny 2020 or 2019 high end equipment, it might be stolen, so watch it its your own pricey piece.


Really? By whom? 

This is an actual thing? I've never bothered with those lock things before but if it's a known thing there...


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Also - how best to get to VT from Geneva airport? I assumed there'd be regular transfers, but a brief search suggests not (for sensible money).

At this stage the best option I found is to take a train to Chambery and rent a car from there. Or to train it to Mouniers for the shuttle, but the car maybe better option as I'd need it for La Grave and back.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

yogibear18 said:


> Really? By whom?
> 
> This is an actual thing? I've never bothered with those lock things before but if it's a known thing there...


Not to panic. It happened to my close friends and it happened twice, both in VT close to apres.
I am not saying to lock it, I am saying to watch it, if its new board that can be sold second hand for decent money. You can also check at the VT police department and ask how often they get board or ski theft reported.


----------



## lukasls (Nov 25, 2012)

yogibear18 said:


> Also - how best to get to VT from Geneva airport? I assumed there'd be regular transfers, but a brief search suggests not (for sensible money).
> 
> At this stage the best option I found is to take a train to Chambery and rent a car from there. Or to train it to Mouniers for the shuttle, but the car maybe better option as I'd need it for La Grave and back.


Train and/or blablacar (car pooling). Shuttle transfer is expensive over there.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

@yogibear18 if you're looking to hire a car just hire in Geneva. Control and flexibility.


----------



## yogibear18 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks. Car hire in Geneva is very pricey (more than 2x the cost of equivalent in Chambery), with the parking cost at VT and having no need for the car on-resort it doesn't make sense.

Looks like train to Moutiers and the altibus from there is the best bet.
Hopefully the French trains aren't on strike!


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

Only been there once and it was about 14-15 years ago, but I loved Courchevel the best. I still have dreams about the bluebird day we got 1 of the first lifts up and over from Meribel, the most brilliantly blue sky, a riding down into the valley where there were 2 hot air balloons below us......the snow was perfect....it was an early snowboarding zen moment for me


----------

